# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سر دوراهی قدیم جدید موندم. با این شرایطی که دارم چکار کنم؟

## azdhsn

سلام دوستان. مدرک ارشد مهندسی دارم. 99 میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. پایه درسیم خوبه فقط با زیست مشکل دارم. کنکور ریاضی 89 رتبه ام دو رقمی بود. چند فصل از زیست رو خوندم و مسلط شدم ولی خیلی وقت گرفت ازم. حجم زیست نظام قدیم خیلی زیاده. از طرفی کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی کم حجم و راحت شدن . با کتاب های نظام قدیم خیلی راحت ترم ولی زیست خیلی مهمه که برا من در هر صورت جدیده. تمام منابع من نظام قدیمه. بنظرتون چکار کنم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم یا جدید؟ 
اگه بخوام منابع نظام جدید دست دوم بخرم چقدر باید هزینه کنم حدودا؟

----------


## Javad1376

سلام آقای مهندس عرض ادب؛اگر براتون ممکنه که منابع نظام جدید بگیرید(قیمت کتاب خیلی بالاست ) خب بهتره نظام جدید کنکور بدید اما اگر نمیتونید خب تمرکزتون رو بذارید رو همین منابعی که دارید!!

----------


## saradream

سلام ،ببخشید شما درباره شرایطی که ارشد روزانه ها در صورت قبولی پزشکی روزانه میتونن رایگان بخونن یا نه چه اطلاعاتی دارید؟باید حتما مدرک رو آزاد کرد؟چون وزارت علوم گواهی موقت میده و نوشته تعهد خدمت دارید و بعد ۲برابر مدت تحصیل اصل مدرک رو میدن و تعهد رو برمیدارن...در دفترچه کنکورم نوشته نداشتن تعهد به هیچ ارگان و...

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان. مدرک ارشد مهندسی دارم. 99 میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. پایه درسیم خوبه فقط با زیست مشکل دارم. کنکور ریاضی 89 رتبه ام دو رقمی بود. چند فصل از زیست رو خوندم و مسلط شدم ولی خیلی وقت گرفت ازم. حجم زیست نظام قدیم خیلی زیاده. از طرفی کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی کم حجم و راحت شدن . با کتاب های نظام قدیم خیلی راحت ترم ولی زیست خیلی مهمه که برا من در هر صورت جدیده. تمام منابع من نظام قدیمه. بنظرتون چکار کنم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم یا جدید؟ 
> اگه بخوام منابع نظام جدید دست دوم بخرم چقدر باید هزینه کنم حدودا؟


همون نظام قدیم رو بدین چون از لحاظ ریاضی فیزیک مشکل چندانی ندارید
در مورد زیست به نظر من میتونید تایم زیادی از وقتتون رو بهش اختصاص بدین چون ریاضی و فیزیک نهایتا روزی یکی دوساعت بیشتر ازتون وقت نمیگیره!!!
و باید واقع بین باشید که شما در مقابل نظام جدیدایی که سه ساله دارن این مطالب رو میخونن شانس چندانی ندارید
درکل مطالب کلی همونن و تغییر چندانی نداشتن اکثر کسایی که تغییر نظام دادن مشکلشون با حذفیات ریاضی فیزیک بوده که برای شما نوعی نقطه قوت به حساب میاد!

در مورد نظام جدید دست دوم اگررررر منابل مورد نظرتون رو پیدا کنید حدودا ۲تومن هزینه میبره!! در صورتی که تک منبعی باشید!

ریاضی فیزیک رو اگه بتونید به ۸۰ برسونید با زیست ۶۰ درصد هم راه میفتید چون تراز بالایی بهتون میده
تجربیا اغلب ریاضی و فیزیک رو در حد ۷۰_۶۰ نگه میدارن و همون ده درصد تراز بسیار بالایی میده!
رو محاسبات شیمی هم حساب واکنید
اگه محاسباتتون عالیه ازشون غافل نشید چون تعداد کمی سمت محاسبات میرن و معمولا سوالای محاسباتی شیمی تراز بالاتری دارن(اول باید حفظیاتی رو بزنید تو وقت اضافه محاسباتیارو)

----------


## hamed_habibi

> همون نظام قدیم رو بدین چون از لحاظ ریاضی فیزیک مشکل چندانی ندارید
> در مورد زیست به نظر من میتونید تایم زیادی از وقتتون رو بهش اختصاص بدین چون ریاضی و فیزیک نهایتا روزی یکی دوساعت بیشتر ازتون وقت نمیگیره!!!
> و باید واقع بین باشید که شما در مقابل نظام جدیدایی که سه ساله دارن این مطالب رو میخونن شانس چندانی ندارید
> درکل مطالب کلی همونن و تغییر چندانی نداشتن اکثر کسایی که تغییر نظام دادن مشکلشون با حذفیات ریاضی فیزیک بوده که برای شما نوعی نقطه قوت به حساب میاد!
> 
> در مورد نظام جدید دست دوم اگررررر منابل مورد نظرتون رو پیدا کنید حدودا ۲تومن هزینه میبره!! در صورتی که تک منبعی باشید!
> 
> ریاضی فیزیک رو اگه بتونید به ۸۰ برسونید با زیست ۶۰ درصد هم راه میفتید چون تراز بالایی بهتون میده
> تجربیا اغلب ریاضی و فیزیک رو در حد ۷۰_۶۰ نگه میدارن و همون ده درصد تراز بسیار بالایی میده!
> ...


اگه یکی زیست 60بزنه ریاضی فیزیک 80 ازاونی ک زیست 80زده ریاضی فیزیک 32 40عقب تره​

----------


## mahmood2020

> سلام دوستان. مدرک ارشد مهندسی دارم. 99 میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. پایه درسیم خوبه فقط با زیست مشکل دارم. کنکور ریاضی 89 رتبه ام دو رقمی بود. چند فصل از زیست رو خوندم و مسلط شدم ولی خیلی وقت گرفت ازم. حجم زیست نظام قدیم خیلی زیاده. از طرفی کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی کم حجم و راحت شدن . با کتاب های نظام قدیم خیلی راحت ترم ولی زیست خیلی مهمه که برا من در هر صورت جدیده. تمام منابع من نظام قدیمه. بنظرتون چکار کنم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم یا جدید؟ 
> اگه بخوام منابع نظام جدید دست دوم بخرم چقدر باید هزینه کنم حدودا؟


سلام میشه بپرسم چرا میخواید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید؟

----------


## Maja7080

کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنید،چون بعد ۱۰ سال قطعا دینی و ادبیات و عربی رو هم‌فراموش کردید ،از اون طرف ریاضی و فیزیک‌ شما خوبه و براتون فرقی نمیکنه نظام جدید باشه یا قدیم
پس همون جدید شرکت کنید،وقتی که بقیه برای ریاضی و فیزیک میذارن به زیست اختصاص بدید

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان. مدرک ارشد مهندسی دارم. 99 میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. پایه درسیم خوبه فقط با زیست مشکل دارم. کنکور ریاضی 89 رتبه ام دو رقمی بود. چند فصل از زیست رو خوندم و مسلط شدم ولی خیلی وقت گرفت ازم. حجم زیست نظام قدیم خیلی زیاده. از طرفی کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی کم حجم و راحت شدن . با کتاب های نظام قدیم خیلی راحت ترم ولی زیست خیلی مهمه که برا من در هر صورت جدیده. تمام منابع من نظام قدیمه. بنظرتون چکار کنم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم یا جدید؟ 
> اگه بخوام منابع نظام جدید دست دوم بخرم چقدر باید هزینه کنم حدودا؟


سلام
قطعا نظام جدید شرکت کنید
حجم کتاب ها و دروس کمتره ...
حداقل نزدیک 700 800 تومن باید هزینه کنید واسه منابع الان
بعد عید واسه دوران جمعبندی هم بازم هزینه بیشتری بکنید واسه منابع ...

----------


## mobinax

> سلام دوستان. مدرک ارشد مهندسی دارم. 99 میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. پایه درسیم خوبه فقط با زیست مشکل دارم. کنکور ریاضی 89 رتبه ام دو رقمی بود. چند فصل از زیست رو خوندم و مسلط شدم ولی خیلی وقت گرفت ازم. حجم زیست نظام قدیم خیلی زیاده. از طرفی کتاب های نظام جدید خیلی کم حجم و راحت شدن . با کتاب های نظام قدیم خیلی راحت ترم ولی زیست خیلی مهمه که برا من در هر صورت جدیده. تمام منابع من نظام قدیمه. بنظرتون چکار کنم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم یا جدید؟ 
> اگه بخوام منابع نظام جدید دست دوم بخرم چقدر باید هزینه کنم حدودا؟


نظام جدید بدون شک بخاطر هزار و یک دلیل

----------

